

NASA Prepares to Bombard Moon - nixme
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/10/08/nasa-prepares-to-bombard-moon/

======
anshulk
If you are in Bombay, they will be broadcasting the NASA TV coverage live at
the Nehru planetarium[1]. It's at 5PM IST.

[1] [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Catch-
lunar-e...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/mumbai/Catch-lunar-event-
live-at-planetarium/articleshow/5099444.cms)

